# game warden charged



## g/o (Jul 13, 2004)

North Dakota game warden cited for drunken driving
Associated Press, The Forum
Published Wednesday, March 12, 2008
RIVERDALE, N.D. (AP) - A Garrison District game warden with the North Dakota Game and Fish Department was cited for drunken driving after an all-terrain-vehicle accident in which he suffered head injuries.

Forty-six-year-old Kenneth Skuza Jr. has since been released from a Bismarck hospital.

Chief warden Robert Timian says Skuza was not on duty at the time of the February 29 incident on Lake Sakakawea but was riding a department ATV.

Timian says no disciplinary action has been taken against Skuza because he has not been proven guilty. Skuza is due in court in Washburn on April 2. He currently is on sick leave from the department.


----------



## prairie hunter (Mar 13, 2002)

and the point is ..... ?


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

Whoa! So you mean to tell me that when you give someone a badge it doesn't turn them into a super-person incapable of fault or wrongdoing?

I guess they're real people too.


----------



## Triple B (Mar 9, 2004)

here we go again :eyeroll: everyone without fault in in their lives can start throwing stones. can't wait to see how many perfect people ,who are quick to make a judgement ,we have on this site


----------



## h2ofwlr (Feb 6, 2004)

Sorry, but when you are a LEO, (and COs are LEOs), there is indeed a higher stanard they have to meet than the average citizen. And using a dept ATV and being drunk on it when the accident happened is real stupid.

I bet this will cost him $100k+ Not kidding. I have been hearing many guys it costing 20-30K in 3years time now for a DWI. Then add the possible lost long term wages. Very likely he will be demoted, and advancement will be hard to come by in the future. That alone could easily cost him $100K in the next 20 years.


----------



## Ron Gilmore (Jan 7, 2003)

If I remember right the GW is not going to be prosecuted as BAL was below .05 when the tests came back. Not excusing the behavior, but in all fairness I hope we get the facts on this vs the initial report in the paper.

As an example remember the marine that Murtha made such a big deal about! He was charged and then had the original charges lowered and now completely dismissed. They claim it was to further along the entire investigation, but the reports are that the proof is not there!


----------



## cwoparson (Aug 23, 2007)

Doesn't matter if he was legally drunk or not. He was using government equipment for personal use while off duty and drinking while using said equipment to boot.


----------



## prairie hunter (Mar 13, 2002)

I know a guy down the road who is the crash reconstruction trooper ... similar mistake . :eyeroll:

Maybe worse since this guy is probably looking at bodies killed by DUI...

I have no issue with him losing his job, I just felt that G/O does not hold COs in high regards.

90% of these guys are 1st class. 5% maybe a little too agressive. Final 5% probably should be doing something else for a career.


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

All that was done was it was reported. G/O actually has very good relationships with the local wardens. He didn't make a judgement , he merely repoted the violation. Why is there such a double standard when a g/o breaks the law vs a LEO?? Breaking the law is breaking the law, right???? I don't always agree with G/O, but why the continual bashing.


----------



## honkerslayr (Dec 14, 2006)

well about this situation. No way he shouldn't have been drinking.--he made a mistake, like all of us do sometime in our lives. But i realize their job is very demanding and support them always. But when this happens one must wonder. But anyways what i was going to say is that when he had the sobriety check it's kind of ridiculous when they say he failed.....mind you-he had extreme head trauma and bleeding in his brain. Who wouldn't fail. But we will see what happens i guess it will mostly be interesting to say the least. He was charged but not convicted yet i guess.


----------



## g/o (Jul 13, 2004)

djleye, Yes you are correct i reported this and nothing more and have never said one thing about this. It was reported on March 12th and nothing was said until the 28th when prairie hunter whom dislikes outfitters wanted to stir the pot on this and accuse me with a cheap shot that I have a hatred for the game and fish. This is far from the truth which actually is the opposit, I get along very well with the game and fish although we do not agree on everything.


----------



## prairie hunter (Mar 13, 2002)

G/O I do not dislike outfitters ... I have and will continue to use an outfitter when I see fit. I am actually a "reference" for one or two. In some cases an outfitter is mandatory in order to play.

I believe we have exchanged some discussion that past week or so and you decided to ask a lot of questions and then up the intensity level. In my opinion you appeared to :stirpot: with this post.

I do not believe that I have accused G/O of any wrong doing. I have not met him nor have I hunted his operation. In fact if what he says is true - only hunt his own property - then I hope his type of operation prospers.

G/Os that lease vast amounts of land, or as in SoDak - actually approach walk-in landowners and take the property and/or up the lease rate (SoDak G&F does all the leg work) I do have a major issue with.

The behavior of the SVL, Streeter, Bowells, and Bowman based operations I cannot tolerate. Not only to they blemish hunting they blemish the good people of ND. :******:

Go Sioux Hockey :beer:


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

> I know a guy down the road who is the crash reconstruction trooper ... similar mistake .


prairie hunter, you talking a NDHP trooper? If so what was the name?


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

Was the atv on the street?

I think if it wasn't then they should let the guy off with a warning. I dont like Drunk drivers but if you can't have a beer and ride your atv off road thats too much govt. intrusion


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

Whats good for the goose is good for the gander meaning if he can drive government vehicles for his booze cruise i wanna too!!!

I've had the displeasure of meeting a couple of the weirdest dudes that call themselves wardens. But I have met one decent human who calls himself a warden.


----------



## KurtR (May 3, 2008)

If this guy was a guide who was over the limit everyone would say string em up. But since he decided to drink and drive a moterized vehicle and put other peoples lives at risk , it is just a mistake. That is some good logic there.


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

KurtR, have you ever had a few drinks and driven? .05% is under the legal limit to drive a vehicle. So is he evil then, or did he just make a mistake?


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

I just wonder how long it was until his BAC was taken? Im guessing it was in the hospital god knows how long after the accident. Could very well be he was higher than that at the time of the accident.

And still the fact that he was operating a STATE vehicle while drinking, tisk tisk.


----------



## KurtR (May 3, 2008)

Just saying why is it ok for this guy to make a mistake but if a guide does any thing wrong why does everyone want them punished to the full extent. Cant have it both ways, the people you like should get let off because they make a mistake and the people you dont get punished because they make a mistake. And no i have not had a few drinks and drove state property.


----------



## catfisherman2 (Apr 17, 2008)

I like this one because it shows that everyone is exactly the same...human. Human to make mistakes, job or no job. In Fargo, I have seen almost everyone leave a bar and drive after drinking...small town ND I have seen it also because there are no cabs to drive those people home and rarely is there a person that is not drinking. I do belive almost everyone has drove while they were over the legal limit? I guess it is the most fun to talk about when a "title" is involved...oh well that is just being human I guess, standards or not.


----------



## NDTerminator (Aug 20, 2003)

Doesn't matter who does it, driving after drinking is a choice, not a "mistake"...


----------



## catfisherman2 (Apr 17, 2008)

I agree, also...shooting a spike buck illegal, keeping two or three limits of fish in one day, keeping a fish that is a 1/2 inch too small, or even shooting an immature mallard during the earlier than normal season is also a choice and not a mistake? Variables factor in also, variables that nobody can apparently realate to? Choices are indicative to variables within those choices. Ramifications to those choices make it a mistake in that choice. Choices are mistakes when they are in the wrong. I just find some humor within the fact that it is a big deal when a "titled position" is involved and everyone talks about it like it is a big deal. Nobody really talks about their neighbor when they make a bad choice as much as that "titled position" nor will post a comment on a page like this when their neighbor got into some trouble with alcohol. Anyways, I guess I should have clarified with those variables also but didn't want to write a story about it earlier that's all.


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

> I agree, also...shooting a spike buck illegal, keeping two or three limits of fish in one day, keeping a fish that is a 1/2 inch too small, or even shooting an immature mallard during the earlier than normal season is also a choice and not a mistake? Variables factor in also, variables that nobody can apparently realate to? Choices are indicative to variables within those choices. Ramifications to those choices make it a mistake in that choice. Choices are mistakes when they are in the wrong. I just find some humor within the fact that it is a big deal when a "titled position" is involved and everyone talks about it like it is a big deal. Nobody really talks about their neighbor when they make a bad choice as much as that "titled position" nor will post a comment on a page like this when their neighbor got into some trouble with alcohol. Anyways, I guess I should have clarified with those variables also but didn't want to write a story about it earlier that's all.


AMEN!!!!!!!


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

catfisherman2 said:


> I just find some humor within the fact that it is a big deal when a "titled position" is involved and everyone talks about it like it is a big deal. Nobody really talks about their neighbor when they make a bad choice as much as that "titled position" nor will post a comment on a page like this when their neighbor got into some trouble with alcohol.


Of course people are going to talk about it when a person that supposed to "uphold the law" breaks the law.


----------



## catfisherman2 (Apr 17, 2008)

I'm quite positive that I have never met anyone that has not broken the law(s). Unfortunately "titled position" people do too. That is a fact. It is just "who" gets caught. My thought about this game warden is he maybe should have thought about the company vehicle part of it...bad choice turned into a mistake.


----------



## catfisherman2 (Apr 17, 2008)

barebackjack, just curious about what you think about these "titled positions" that are required to break the law to enforce the law? I understand it is a different situation, but I want the understanding that there is not just one standard and that is it...like I said, variables.


----------



## knutson24 (Feb 16, 2009)

barebackjack said:


> catfisherman2 said:
> 
> 
> > I just find some humor within the fact that it is a big deal when a "titled position" is involved and everyone talks about it like it is a big deal. Nobody really talks about their neighbor when they make a bad choice as much as that "titled position" nor will post a comment on a page like this when their neighbor got into some trouble with alcohol.
> ...


Last time I checked everyone in this country is suppose to "uphold the law". I agree with bareback that people are going to talk when its a person in the public eye. Thats just a fact of human nature i guess. If I were to start a topic about about "joe shmoe" and he had done the exact same thing no one on here would care one bit. It just goes to show how much of an effect media has on us. On the other hand these indviduals are suppose to protect the people that can not protect themselve and you can't help but feel a little let down. Sorry if it sounds like i'm rambling on the midnight to 7's have my head spinning. Anyhow just my .02


----------



## knutson24 (Feb 16, 2009)

Holy Cows!! I want to appoligize for digging this up I just noticed how long ago this post was created. Like i said long nights of work with just enough time to get my nose into things


----------



## catfisherman2 (Apr 17, 2008)

After thinking long and hard about this, I agree with numerous people about the titled position aspect. I still feel that the circumstances weren't ideal and I really disagree with the company ATV. I was wrong about this to begin with, just didn't want the adding insult to injury I guess.


----------



## chickenpooh88 (Dec 18, 2008)

if was not driving a state owned trans it would be fine, you work there you it is your problem,but it okay some how some way fell threw the cracks they always do. we own everything they drive they need to do things by the law like the rest of us. suck it up do there job,this day of drinking and driving state owned stuff is over.


----------

